# decalgirl skins.. OMG I am in love with this one.. too cute!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

all 81 skins are up now... I think they are adding more.. but check this out.. (since the south is callign for SNOW??) and ladies.. LOL be sure to check out six pack  that cracked me up (second link)

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19098.htm

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19106.htm


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

These skins make me want to get a k2 even more thanks for the post
this one caught my eye:


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> all 81 skins are up now... I think they are adding more.. but check this out.. (since the south is callign for SNOW??) and ladies.. LOL be sure to check out six pack  that cracked me up (second link)
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19098.htm
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19106.htm


I could do the tropics...
Just sayin'.

Eric


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> all 81 skins are up now... I think they are adding more.. but check this out.. (since the south is callign for SNOW??) and ladies.. LOL be sure to check out six pack  that cracked me up (second link)
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19098.htm
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19106.htm


Here you go:
















still trying to figure out how to react to sixpack


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This one looks nice to:
http://www.decalgirl.com/prodimg/akin2/400/akin2-baoname.jpg


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL thanks vegas and yeah that one you posted caught my attention as well


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually got Six Pack... It's going on the back of my Bella. Yes, it will be hidden by the cover, but I'll know it's there  I can take it out and drool all over look at it whenever I want. The front will be Star Kiss.

Vegas, they actually have Tropics for the k1...You're out of luck on the Six Pack though..Maybe you can request it.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> These skins make me want to get a k2 even more thanks for the post
> this one caught my eye:


I really like how they pushed it over to the side on the front so you can actually see "Death"!

I may have to buy more electronics to get more skins.
My phone doesn't work for skins, I could skin my 5th Gen I-pod (hmmm...).

Eric


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Skins!

This is so much awesome, I think I'm a little tingly.
How to choose, how to choose?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

how the heck did I miss tropics for the K1??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> how the heck did I miss tropics for the K1??


It came out in the last batch of new ones and is up towards the top.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Buy your top three favs and order?...I have more than one skin. lol.
If I ordered Tropics I'd get sad each time I look at my kindle...with being stuck in the desert and all.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Shouldn't Six-Pack show his backside on the backside?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

i ordered blue aloha, red aloha, blue giant, fantasy blue, tropics and I am thinking about a few others I really like. with the K2 I notice it is out of the case much more then in it, the K1 never left the case..


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> This one looks nice to:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/prodimg/akin2/400/akin2-baoname.jpg


I order this one. I picked with my daughter. We both like red it seems. LOL


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Shouldn't Six-Pack show his backside on the backside?


Yeah, what's up with that?

I have the Tropics for the K1. I ordered it a few days before the purple Roof of Heaven came out and I ended up with Starry Nite to go with that. So I haven't used it yet. It looks great, though!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

sixpack would need a cover in some crowds LOL
Sylvia


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I actually got Six Pack... It's going on the back of my Bella. Yes, it will be hidden by the cover, but I'll know it's there  I can take it out and drool all over look at it whenever I want. The front will be Star Kiss.
> 
> Vegas, they actually have Tropics for the k1...You're out of luck on the Six Pack though..Maybe you can request it.


Mix and matching!

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I blame it all on you all.

I bought a skin for my I-pod 5 Gen and 2 for my I-pod shuffles,
I have two shuffles. (The pack of gum Shuffle.)

Eric
Getting ready for the BIG snow!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Mix and matching!
> 
> Eric


Yep, Yep, Yep! It's easier that deciding on just one..If I don't want anybody to see the one on the back, I just leave it in the cover


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That tropics one is really nice, especially when its snowing outside


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

We keep telling folks that the skin isn't distracting, but the six pack would sure distract me.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Shouldn't Six-Pack show his backside on the backside?


I agree! I think buns of steel would be a great back "skin" (pardon the pun).


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Now let's hope someone figures out how to install a custom screen saver on the K2 so decalgirl can supply us with screen saver(s) to match each of our skin(s) like they do for the K1.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

But if they didn't have the abs on the back, I wouldn't be able to gaze longingly look at them because I'm only using the back..I'm not a "buns" person..I like the abs


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> These skins make me want to get a k2 even more thanks for the post
> this one caught my eye:


Ooohhhh!!! Very nice.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

think anyone will interupt my reading if I had the grim reaper on my kindle? lol...but the way I dress won't go with the skin


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I like that tropics one too. I'm thinking of getting it for K1 when I give it to my niece in the red M-edge cover. That touch of red in the bird would set it off nicely. I'm giving it to her when she comes to visit me I FL in a couple of weeks and that skin would be a nice memory of when she got K1.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

......Oh yeah...the six pack one is.... ummmm nice....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> i ordered blue aloha, red aloha, blue giant, fantasy blue, tropics and I am thinking about a few others I really like. with the K2 I notice it is out of the case much more then in it, the K1 never left the case..


I don't have a skin yet. Ordered Starry Night for the purple Roof of Heaven Oberon. Those of you with multiple skins, I was wondering - is it really that easy to keep changing them all the time? Do they lose their adhesiveness if you do? I like having different looks, but I just don't see myself continually changing the skins.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Yikes, I love Tyrella; she will have to be pried out of my cold, dead hands, but Damn, these skins are beautiful...  Bayou wants me to go and howl outside!!!  Orient is incredibly gorgeous...      Six Pack!  Come to me, what's that song called, I hear it when I look at this lovely man.........


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

There are now 162 skins available for K2. Still no sign of Quest


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it's still 81.... they are just all repeated twice. LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> There are now 162 skins available for K2. Still no sign of Quest


They have 162 listed but it looks like it is the 81 from the other day with every skin listed twice. What's up with that? Obviously a glitch in the system.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> They have 162 listed but it looks like it is the 81 from the other day with every skin listed twice. What's up with that? Obviously a glitch in the system.
> 
> L


It is all the snow on the eastcoast.
Making everything doubled.

EL


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> It is all the snow on the eastcoast.
> Making everything doubled.
> 
> EL


Every page on the DG site has double product.

EL


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD said:


> I don't have a skin yet. Ordered Starry Night for the purple Roof of Heaven Oberon. Those of you with multiple skins, I was wondering - is it really that easy to keep changing them all the time? Do they lose their adhesiveness if you do? I like having different looks, but I just don't see myself continually changing the skins.


DD, I don't think they lose their adhesiveness. I have tried to take mine off carefully and put them back on the sheets they came on. The funny thing is that I can't really see myself going back and putting them back on again. I keep seeing new ones I want!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

DD said:


> I don't have a skin yet. Ordered Starry Night for the purple Roof of Heaven Oberon. Those of you with multiple skins, I was wondering - is it really that easy to keep changing them all the time? Do they lose their adhesiveness if you do? I like having different looks, but I just don't see myself continually changing the skins.


I don't think you can change them, can you? We put one on a K1 and removed it before we giving it to the new owner and it seems like once you put it on something, you can't get it off without making it unusable. Maybe I did it wrong but it was stuck on pretty good and it ripped several times trying to get it off.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They have 162 listed but it looks like it is the 81 from the other day with every skin listed twice. What's up with that? Obviously a glitch in the system.
> 
> L


It's back to 81 designs now. They must be working on putting more up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dcom said:


> I don't think you can change them, can you? We put one on a K1 and removed it before we giving it to the new owner and it seems like once you put it on something, you can't get it off without making it unusable. Maybe I did it wrong but it was stuck on pretty good and it ripped several times trying to get it off.


I've had the same skin on my K1 since I put it on back in November. I figure when the new one arrives that I've just ordered, I'll get rid of the old one. I suppose I could try to save it but why? It wasn't _that _expensive.

L


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone have a picture of their K1 or K2 with Garden at Giverny? I keep going back to that one. 
Vicki


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> It's back to 81 designs now. They must be working on putting more up.


I just spoke ith Michelle at DecalGirl..They have 80 more designs going up for the Kindle 2 this week...just not today.

From what I understand, all the skins that were available for Kindle 1, WILL be available for Kindle 2..just be a little bit more patient while they get them up. (I specifically asked about Lily and Quest and yes those will be up as well)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the new Decalgirl skins for K2!  

Are they difficult to put on the new K2, especially around the buttons?  Also, do they cover up the "next page" and other labeling?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nobody has gotten the skins for the K2 yet, but I assume they'll be the same as putting on the K1 skins. It just takes some patience. If you don't get it lined up properly the first time, you can carefully remove it and try again. There are seperate piece for each button, which you can see in the pictures. The labeling is printed on each of them, just as it was on the Kindle.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> (I specifically asked about Lily and Quest and yes those will be up as well)


Luv,
You take such good care of us.
THANK YOU!
Eric


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Luv,
> You take such good care of us.
> THANK YOU!
> Eric


Yes, Luv sure does! I second that


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nobody has gotten the skins for the K2 yet, but I assume they'll be the same as putting on the K1 skins. It just takes some patience. If you don't get it lined up properly the first time, you can carefully remove it and try again. There are seperate piece for each button, which you can see in the pictures. The labeling is printed on each of them, just as it was on the Kindle.


Although from the picture, it does look like the front cover is mostly one big piece with 5 smaller pieces for the buttons which is different than the K1 skin for the front which is 9 separate pieces.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

libro said:


> Yes, Luv sure does! I second that


I will third that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anxiously awaiting Quest skin. My daughter has selected the Pink Plaid for KiKi and decide her Iphone and laptop also need to be decked out in Pink Plaid. Looks like the discount code on shipping will be comin in handy!!!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just spoke ith Michelle at DecalGirl..They have 80 more designs going up for the Kindle 2 this week...just not today.
> 
> From what I understand, all the skins that were available for Kindle 1, WILL be available for Kindle 2..just be a little bit more patient while they get them up. (I specifically asked about Lily and Quest and yes those will be up as well)


Thanks Luv!! You always get better information than I do -- what's up with that?! When I asked about Lily, I was just told they would put in the suggestion for consideration. WTH LOL Thanks for asking and letting us know!!


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a code or discount for ordering more than one? there are so many to choose from...yikes...
How are they when you peel them off and try to use them later?
I don't know which to choose..help!
Are they distracting to use when reading?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

dcom said:


> I don't think you can change them, can you? We put one on a K1 and removed it before we giving it to the new owner and it seems like once you put it on something, you can't get it off without making it unusable. Maybe I did it wrong but it was stuck on pretty good and it ripped several times trying to get it off.


Yes, there is somebody on here who has put the old ones back on. On both of the ones I've removed, I've ended up with one little rip between the keys on the keyboard. Probably wouldn't hurt too much if I wanted to put them back on.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

vlapinta said:


> Anyone have a picture of their K1 or K2 with Garden at Giverny? I keep going back to that one.
> Vicki


I didn't take a picture when I had it on my K1, sorry. But I will say it looks like it will show up a lot better on the K2, because the whole picture is on the back side. It didn't come across that great as a screensaver, but it sure is a beautiful painting.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

spoiled brat said:


> Is there a code or discount for ordering more than one? there are so many to choose from...yikes...
> How are they when you peel them off and try to use them later?
> I don't know which to choose..help!
> Are they distracting to use when reading?


PSPHOME is 15% off or
SAVER is Free Shipping over $30


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks Luv!! You always get better information than I do -- what's up with that?! When I asked about Lily, I was just told they would put in the suggestion for consideration. WTH LOL Thanks for asking and letting us know!!


LOL! I probably have Platinum Status or something there that pops up when I call them. I have them on speed dial. I think I'm on thier Christmas Card list (just kidding, but if I continue to buy as much as I have..it won't be long)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Over the weekend I inquired if DecalGirl would make Orient for the K1.  I thought it would look nice with my red leather M-edge when I give K1 it to my niece.  This is the email I got back this morning:

"We can definitely have that design added to that device for you. It generally takes about two weeks and then we can have it up on the website for the retail price. 

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 

Best Regards,

Amanda
DecalGirl.com"


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> I will third that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting Quest skin. My daughter has selected the Pink Plaid for KiKi and decide her Iphone and laptop also need to be decked out in Pink Plaid. Looks like the discount code on shipping will be comin in handy!!!!


Looks like I will be waiting to place my order ~ KiKi has meet with an unfortunate demise. She wont turn on or off. I am waiting on a call from Kindle support.

This way I dont have to be too envious of KiKi haveing a skin and Ladybug still neekid


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

REFERENCE NUMBER: LTK14806054192X  Please use this ticket number in any 
correspondence with us. 
SUBJECT: Customization Request (Kindle Skin - Quest) 

Dear Customer, 

Thank you for contacting us.  Check back in a few days. We are adding designs to 
this category daily. Quest will be added as soon as we can get it up. 



Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 


Best Regards, 

Amanda 
DecalGirl.com 


happy dance!!!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

DD said:


> "We can definitely have that design added to that device for you. It generally takes about two weeks and then we can have it up on the website for the retail price.


Man, imagine how many requests they get per day. Do they make you do a downpayment? What if you request a design but don't purchase it?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've taken mine a couple of times...just a LOT of patience and I also kept the same paper backing it came with. You just have to be really careful around the keyboard thats where it tears the easiest.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ELDogStar said:



> Luv,
> You take such good care of us.
> THANK YOU!
> Eric


Luv, you should change your screen name to "luvmykindleboardbrats"!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL!!! It's the mom in me I guess..Plus, I just need to justify my own craziness by helping all of you to be as nuts as I am about all things Kindle.


You do know that the BRATs in my name are my kids right? It's their initials...(B)rayden, (R)ayna, (A)shlyn, (T)aryn...I didn't put the() in their names though...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL!!! It's the mom in me I guess..Plus, I just need to justify my own craziness by helping all of you to be as nuts as I am about all things Kindle.
> 
> You do know that the BRATs in my name are my kids right? It's their initials...(B)rayden, (R)ayna, (A)shlyn, (T)aryn...I didn't put the() in their names though...


I assumed "brats" were your kids but I didn't know that it was their initials. Cool. Now don't tell me you named them purposely to spell out BRAT! I would worry. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The girls were first, and I had the R A T without realizing it..In that order I might add, but when I was pregnant with my son, I did decide on a "B" name so it would work...He was going to be Jaxson. My license plate for my van is BRATBUS. Yes, I'm serious. I have a twisted sense of humor.

Did you guys know that DecalGirl has a wish list? If you pull up a skin you like, in the upper left coner is a save to wishlist button...I think I now have 21 - K2 skins saved.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The girls were first, and I had the R A T without realizing it..In that order I might add, but when I was pregnant with my son, I did decide on a "B" name so it would work...He was going to be Jaxson. My license plate for my van is BRATBUS. Yes, I'm serious. I have a twisted sense of humor.
> 
> Did you guys know that DecalGirl has a wish list? If you pull up a skin you like, in the upper left coner is a save to wishlist button...I think I now have 21 - K2 skins saved.


Cute! I remember you saying that one of your children was born in your car. Was it "T"?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It was T, my 3rd..She's the one we call _Her Royal Highness, Princess Picklebutt_..or just Pickle for short. I get some pretty strange looks when I'm calling for Pickle at the grocery store or playground...


----------

